

Billion-Dollar Blunders: How False Online Reports Sink Stocks - burento
http://www.wired.com/entertainment/theweb/magazine/16-11/st_rumors

======
webtickle
WOW, that is a lot of money lost. I wonder is someone is going to get sued
because of it.

~~~
muimui69
I really wonder about how they could control this though. So much power based
on someones words and yet people have to have the right to make mistakes too.
no?

